# LA Galaxy Cup



## boomer

Not your typical spring tournament. Top level competition coming for the DA brackets...

https://lagalaxycup.com/


----------



## osvaldo

boomer said:


> Not your typical spring tournament. Top level competition coming for the DA brackets...
> 
> https://lagalaxycup.com/


Really?! The best LA 05 DA team, LAFC, not invited?! Is Carson worried?


----------



## ferbert

osvaldo said:


> Really?! The best LA 05 DA team, LAFC, not invited?! Is Carson worried?


Hi Osvaldo. I think the tournament is open for all DA teams interested to participate. there is no such a special invitation to any team in particular. If lafc didn't register is not galaxy's fault. however, your statement is questionable to me. I spoke with the tournament director couple weeks ago and he mentioned that lafc is attending. 
Where did you get that info from?


----------



## boomer

Easy there osvaldo. Contact was made between LAG and LAFC staff about the tourney. Latest word I heard from a parent at LAFC is that they chose not to participate. That could still change I suppose, but not attending at this point.


----------



## xav10

osvaldo said:


> Really?! The best LA 05 DA team, LAFC, not invited?! Is Carson worried?


The opposite, actually...LAFC probably doesn’t want to support a Galaxy tournament .


----------



## jpeter

Is this still going forward? Web site is down or gone.

Heard something about low numbers and some conflicts with ussf about da sanctioning & bracket during the middle of the season.


----------



## boomer

jpeter said:


> Is this still going forward? Web site is down or gone.
> 
> Heard something about low numbers and some conflicts with ussf about da sanctioning & bracket during the middle of the season.


Hmmm. Not sure. The site has been down for a couple of days. On the DA conflict mid-season, find that difficult to believe since Man City Cup is still during the season and they don't have issues with USSDA. I'm not in-the-know, so anything is possible here. Hope it happens though. Boys are looking forward to it.


----------



## boomer

Site back up.


----------



## 3leches

LAFC is opting not to attend Galaxy Cup.


----------



## Advantage

osvaldo said:


> Really?! The best LA 05 DA team, LAFC, not invited?! Is Carson worried?


Haha Menso!!!


----------



## boomer

boomer said:


> Site back up.


Latest word is that LAFC will be taking part in LA Galaxy Cup. Whatever was causing the hesitance has been worked out. Real Salt Lake added in recent days as well. Not sure which age groups will attend for each club, but as of right now...

Pro Academies:
LA Galaxy
LAFC
Real Salt Lake
Sporting Kansas City
Manchester United
Swansea City AFC
FC Porto
Tijuana Xolos

Club Academies:
Pateadores
Surf
Real SoCal
Legends


----------



## DefenseWins

Are the teams listed for any specific age group?  Do you know which teams the International clubs be bringing?


----------



## boomer

DefenseWins said:


> Are the teams listed for any specific age group?  Do you know which teams the International clubs be bringing?


Don't know yet. As soon as that info drops I'll post it here.


----------



## xav10

boomer said:


> Latest word is that LAFC will be taking part in LA Galaxy Cup. Whatever was causing the hesitance has been worked out. Real Salt Lake added in recent days as well. Not sure which age groups will attend for each club, but as of right now...
> 
> Pro Academies:
> LA Galaxy
> LAFC
> Real Salt Lake
> Sporting Kansas City
> Manchester United
> Swansea City AFC
> FC Porto
> Tijuana Xolos
> 
> Club Academies:
> Pateadores
> Surf
> Real SoCal
> Legends


I'm dying to see that U18/19 Pateadores team. They must be really good.


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster?

Any updates on finalized teams or the format for this tournament?  Is it a mixed format like MIC or domestic/international like the Prospect Cup in Florida?


----------



## boomer

Schedule is posted. A well rounded field for the 2004s. Looks like they struggled to get the same level of comp in other age groups...

http://events.gotsport.com/events/Default.aspx?eventid=62942


----------



## SoccerisFun

boomer said:


> Schedule is posted. A well rounded field for the 2004s. Looks like they struggled to get the same level of comp in other age groups...
> 
> http://events.gotsport.com/events/Default.aspx?eventid=62942


What a joke of a tournament if you are in any age group other than the 2004 or 2003s!  Lame!


----------



## True love

What a move by the Galaxy, in the international brackets is a must, the Galaxy 03's is going to the final? By playing two of the same regular regular southwest team we all see all year.


LA Galaxy schedule, starting off with N0MADS, TOLUCA FC 2003 and SAN DIEGO SURF 03 USSDA


Golden State schedule is very tough. But I like it, because a good team is always going to play a good team, and the time is now for golden state, 


Golden State schedule. REAL SALT LAKE REAL SAL LAKE. MONTREAL-NORD PUMAS. SPORTING KANSAS CITY SPORTING KC ACADEMY. That 3 brand new teams for golden state to play, and that’s the way it Should be.


----------



## mirage

SoccerisFun said:


> What a joke of a tournament if you are in any age group other than the 2004 or 2003s!  Lame!


That's because its the same timeframe as the Dallas Cup.

Don't have to think too hard to pick which one to goto....


----------



## younothat

Hoped to see more older teams but being the first year,  the dates, Dallas Cup and Man City Cup (Memorial day tournaments) guess not this year.   

Wonder if this will be a one and done tourney?    Oh well at least there is Dallas &  Man City Cup coming up with some good international teams to play at U15+


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster?

Juventus is in the u12 bracket coming all the way from northern Italy...  I mean Northern California.  I bet it doesn’t help that they picked the week that a lot of kids are still in school.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

Yup once again.. whatever happen to more meaningful games like the DA promised?? Galaxy Cup is a joke unless you’re an 04 and 03. Why do any tournaments at all when normal league play is 10 months long. By the way.. where are all the scouts?  I mean I’ve see them at one game out of how many?  The season is more than half over.


----------



## SBFDad

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Yup once again.. whatever happen to more meaningful games like the DA promised?? Galaxy Cup is a joke unless you’re an 04 and 03. Why do any tournaments at all when normal league play is 10 months long. By the way.. where are all the scouts?  I mean I’ve see them at one game out of how many?  The season is more than half over.


Which age group? Seen a bunch of scouts throughout the season watching 03s and 04s. For the record..agree that this tournament field is soft for most groups. Even the 03 group isn’t great. The 04s made out the best by a large margin.


----------



## ultimate20

younothat said:


> Hoped to see more older teams but being the first year,  the dates, Dallas Cup and Man City Cup (Memorial day tournaments) guess not this year.
> 
> Wonder if this will be a one and done tourney?    Oh well at least there is Dallas &  Man City Cup coming up with some good international teams to play at U15+


My guess based on the participants and the way it's scheduled in the regular brackets is yes, one and done.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

SBFDad said:


> Which age group? Seen a bunch of scouts throughout the season watching 03s and 04s. For the record..agree that this tournament field is soft for most groups. Even the 03 group isn’t great. The 04s made out the best by a large margin.


05’s and 04’s cause the play back to back with the same schedules


----------



## True love

Breaking News

               Galaxy set to sign Swedish superstar Zlatan Ibrahimovic

The Galaxy have reached agreement on a contract with Zlatan Ibrahimovic, successfully ending the club's three-year effort to bring the aging Swedish superstar to Major League Soccer.

Ibrahimovic was released from his deal with England's Manchester United on Thursday, about three months before it was to expire, and will formally be introduced as a member of the Galaxy by the weekend. According to Sports llustrated's Grant Wahl, Ibrahimovic will sign a two-year deal worth $3 million, funded in large part with targeted allocation money from the league. Although that would make him the fourth-best-paid player on the Galaxy that contract represents a huge drop from Ibrahimovic's deal with Manchester United, which reportedly paid him approximately $177,000 per week.


Before Ibrahimovic can be added to the roster, however, the team must free up an international spot. Under league rules, each MLS team gets eight international roster spots and the Galaxy's eight slots are full, although the team can trade for another one.


The acquisition of the colorful Ibrahimovic, once considered, alongside Argentina's Lionel Messi and Portugal's Cristiano Ronaldo, to be one of the top three players in the world, continues a Galaxy's tradition of signing big-name European stars. Before Ibrahimovich, David Beckham, Robbie Keane and Steven Gerrard have all worn the Galaxy jersey while former Chelsea star Ashley Cole is the team's current captain.


direction since it comes just 16 months after the team let Keane and Gerrard go, cutting salary and filling the roster with players promoted from the team's academy and reserve team.


It is unclear when Ibrahimovic, whose performances on the field are often overshadowed by his bravado and braggadocio off it, will join the Galaxy.

Ibrahimovic, whose brilliant 2016-17 season ended early with a knee injury, has played in just five games, scoring once, in all competitions this season. His last appearance came the day after Christmas when he played the first half of a 2-2 draw with Burnley. 


MAR 21, 2018 | 5:00 AM

The Galaxy were first linked publicly to Ibrahimovic three years ago when the player's contract with French club Paris Saint-Germain expired. It's unlikely those conversations ever became serious, however, since Manchester United


Ibrahimovic responded with a team-high 28 goals in 41 games in all competition before sustaining meniscus and cruciate ligament damage in his right knee during a Europa League game last April. The Galaxy had been pursuing the player at the time, with one team official saying the club had offered what he called the most lucrative contract in MLS history.


That record currently belongs to Orlando City, which paid Brazilian midfielder Kaka $7.167 million in each of his three seasons in the league.

Ibrahimovic, however, spurned the Galaxy again, re-signing with Manchester United even though the team knew he would miss the first three months of the season while recovering from his knee injury.

Before coming to England, Ibrahimovic had won league titles everywhere he played, capturing 11 championships combined in Italy, the Netherlands, Spain and France. This spring he had hoped to add a UEFA Champions League crown — the one major club title he lacks --- to his trophy case but this month Manchester United was eliminated from the competition in the quarterfinals.

Although he retired from international competition two years ago, Ibrahimovic remains the leading scorer in Swedish national team history with 62 goals in 116 caps. He has 421 goals in 730 games in club competition.


----------



## xav10

True love said:


> Breaking News
> 
> Galaxy set to sign Swedish superstar Zlatan Ibrahimovic
> 
> The Galaxy have reached agreement on a contract with Zlatan Ibrahimovic, successfully ending the club's three-year effort to bring the aging Swedish superstar to Major League Soccer.
> 
> Ibrahimovic was released from his deal with England's Manchester United on Thursday, about three months before it was to expire, and will formally be introduced as a member of the Galaxy by the weekend. According to Sports llustrated's Grant Wahl, Ibrahimovic will sign a two-year deal worth $3 million, funded in large part with targeted allocation money from the league. Although that would make him the fourth-best-paid player on the Galaxy that contract represents a huge drop from Ibrahimovic's deal with Manchester United, which reportedly paid him approximately $177,000 per week.
> 
> 
> Before Ibrahimovic can be added to the roster, however, the team must free up an international spot. Under league rules, each MLS team gets eight international roster spots and the Galaxy's eight slots are full, although the team can trade for another one.
> 
> 
> The acquisition of the colorful Ibrahimovic, once considered, alongside Argentina's Lionel Messi and Portugal's Cristiano Ronaldo, to be one of the top three players in the world, continues a Galaxy's tradition of signing big-name European stars. Before Ibrahimovich, David Beckham, Robbie Keane and Steven Gerrard have all worn the Galaxy jersey while former Chelsea star Ashley Cole is the team's current captain.
> 
> 
> direction since it comes just 16 months after the team let Keane and Gerrard go, cutting salary and filling the roster with players promoted from the team's academy and reserve team.
> 
> 
> It is unclear when Ibrahimovic, whose performances on the field are often overshadowed by his bravado and braggadocio off it, will join the Galaxy.
> 
> Ibrahimovic, whose brilliant 2016-17 season ended early with a knee injury, has played in just five games, scoring once, in all competitions this season. His last appearance came the day after Christmas when he played the first half of a 2-2 draw with Burnley.
> 
> 
> MAR 21, 2018 | 5:00 AM
> 
> The Galaxy were first linked publicly to Ibrahimovic three years ago when the player's contract with French club Paris Saint-Germain expired. It's unlikely those conversations ever became serious, however, since Manchester United
> 
> 
> Ibrahimovic responded with a team-high 28 goals in 41 games in all competition before sustaining meniscus and cruciate ligament damage in his right knee during a Europa League game last April. The Galaxy had been pursuing the player at the time, with one team official saying the club had offered what he called the most lucrative contract in MLS history.
> 
> 
> That record currently belongs to Orlando City, which paid Brazilian midfielder Kaka $7.167 million in each of his three seasons in the league.
> 
> Ibrahimovic, however, spurned the Galaxy again, re-signing with Manchester United even though the team knew he would miss the first three months of the season while recovering from his knee injury.
> 
> Before coming to England, Ibrahimovic had won league titles everywhere he played, capturing 11 championships combined in Italy, the Netherlands, Spain and France. This spring he had hoped to add a UEFA Champions League crown — the one major club title he lacks --- to his trophy case but this month Manchester United was eliminated from the competition in the quarterfinals.
> 
> Although he retired from international competition two years ago, Ibrahimovic remains the leading scorer in Swedish national team history with 62 goals in 116 caps. He has 421 goals in 730 games in club competition.


Lose Gio to make room for him.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777

xav10 said:


> Lose Gio to make room for him.


Ouch

http://www.espn.com/soccer/major-league-soccer/story/3426062/giovani-dos-santos-voted-most-overrated-in-poll-of-mls-players

Dos Santos, entering his fourth season in MLS, received 11 percent of the votes for the most overrated, edging out Toronto FC midfielder *Michael Bradley*, who received 10 percent.


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster?

Any chance he shows up to the tournament with a lion?  Saw the promo without any sound, and the first thing that went through my head was an old commercial.  If you need a car or truck go see Cal.


----------



## SoccerisFun

Did anyone else hear certain age groups have been canceled due to lack of turnout?


----------



## xav10

SoccerisFun said:


> Did anyone else hear certain age groups have been canceled due to lack of turnout?


'05 cancelled.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Yup once again.. whatever happen to more meaningful games like the DA promised??


Was this event mandatory for DA teams?  No...so don’t play and opt for more “meaningful games”.  DA doesn’t run this event.


----------



## xav10

Kicker4Life said:


> Was this event mandatory for DA teams?  No...so don’t play and opt for more “meaningful games”.  DA doesn’t run this event.


A problem with that is the country is too big, so you can’t play enough good teams. The good talent in each region can only stock 4-5 good teams in each age group per region. So how many competitive games can you really get?


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

Kicker4Life said:


> Was this event mandatory for DA teams?  No...so don’t play and opt for more “meaningful games”.  DA doesn’t run this event.





Kicker4Life said:


> Was this event mandatory for DA teams?  No...so don’t play and opt for more “meaningful games”.  DA doesn’t run this event.


Hey kicker 4 no reason. The DA had to ok this tournament for DA teams to participate. So yes..  the DA is kinda in control right. There’s a special DA bracket isn’t there?  No it’s not mandatory but I’m sure the only reason our team wanted to go was because we thought there would be some competition. Or at least teams from other countries. Turns out there isn’t.


----------



## SBFDad

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Hey kicker 4 no reason. The DA had to ok this tournament for DA teams to participate. So yes..  the DA is kinda in control right. There’s a special DA bracket isn’t there?  No it’s not mandatory but I’m sure the only reason our team wanted to go was because we thought there would be some competition. Or at least teams from other countries. Turns out there isn’t.


Play in the second 04 bracket. Competition there.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Hey kicker 4 no reason. The DA had to ok this tournament for DA teams to participate. So yes..  the DA is kinda in control right. There’s a special DA bracket isn’t there?  No it’s not mandatory but I’m sure the only reason our team wanted to go was because we thought there would be some competition. Or at least teams from other countries. Turns out there isn’t.


 I take issue with your placement t of blame on DA for the lack of competition because it is not their issue. Rhee happens to be other DA Sanctioned events going on that weekend that do offer “more meaningful games”. If you want to place blame somewhere, blame your coach for playing this DA sanctioned event over another.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

Kicker4Life said:


> I take issue with your placement t of blame on DA for the lack of competition because it is not their issue. Rhee happens to be other DA Sanctioned events going on that weekend that do offer “more meaningful games”. If you want to place blame somewhere, blame your coach for playing this DA sanctioned event over another.


I never put blame on anyone. Your putting words in my posts. It’s a weak tournament except for the 04 and 03 bracket it seems. Does USSDA know the other brackets are weak...  I’m sure they probably know. That’s all. Geez settle down


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

The tournament was advertised as if Manchester United and FC Porto and others were gonna show up..  it just didn’t pan out for all age groups. Thats all. I know it isn’t DA fault. But back to the DA season league games..  I wouldn’t say they’re exactly meaningful either. Are you happy now?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> The tournament was advertised as if Manchester United and FC Porto and others were gonna show up..  it just didn’t pan out for all age groups. Thats all. I know it isn’t DA fault. But back to the DA season league games..  I wouldn’t say they’re exactly meaningful either. Are you happy now?


Just peeling back the layers of the onion.  Have a good night!


----------



## will

mirage said:


> That's because its the same timeframe as the Dallas Cup.
> 
> Don't have to think too hard to pick which one to goto....


Not so sure about that anymore, Dallas Cup has been losing the prestige over the years. We no longer have powerhouses from Brazil, Argentina, Europe, nowadays only 2nd tier or even lower from such countries are interested. One or two ok International sides are coming, the rest is pure garbage. Look all the Dallas Cup brackets, a bunch of rec teams that we never heard about it, plus agents teams "Sport Consultants", plus the Mexican clubs from always (Tigres, Monterey) and a few 2nd or 4th division teams from South America. The brackets at Galaxy Cup are lame indeed, however only the 04's and 03's seems to have better level clubs than the entire Dallas Cup this year.


----------



## GKDad65

Do we really think these tournaments are created to "recruit" or "develop" talent?
...or to separate you from your hard-earned cash.
Simply too many going on, too often, including "DA" sanctioned.  It blurs the field and dilutes the talent
in the name of business.


----------



## mirage

will said:


> Not so sure about that anymore, Dallas Cup has been losing the prestige over the years. We no longer have powerhouses from Brazil, Argentina, Europe, nowadays only 2nd tier or even lower from such countries are interested. One or two ok International sides are coming, the rest is pure garbage. Look all the Dallas Cup brackets, a bunch of rec teams that we never heard about it, plus agents teams "Sport Consultants", plus the Mexican clubs from always (Tigres, Monterey) and a few 2nd or 4th division teams from South America. The brackets at Galaxy Cup are lame indeed, however only the 04's and 03's seems to have better level clubs than the entire Dallas Cup this year.


Did you look at all ages or just 03~04?

Man U, Red Bull Brazil, Liverpool and so on in other ages.

Regardless of age group or your opinion, how many teams do you believe if given a choice to attend Dallas Cup versus LAG Cup, they would pick LAG Cup over Dallas Cup?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Update--LAG CUP

THE BOYS 2001 FLIGHT 1 AGE GROUP HAS BEEN FILLED.

A BOYS 2007 FLIGHT 1 TEAM IS NEEDED. 

IF INTERESTED CONTACT TIM SUMMIEL FOR DETAILS.

tsummiel@lagalaxy.com


----------



## justneededaname

mirage said:


> Regardless of age group or your opinion, how many teams do you believe if given a choice to attend Dallas Cup versus LAG Cup, they would pick LAG Cup over Dallas Cup?


I am in Dallas right now and the weather here sucks. I would much rather play in LA. Hopefully they will be able to build that tournament into something good.


----------



## will

mirage said:


> Did you look at all ages or just 03~04?
> 
> Man U, Red Bull Brazil, Liverpool and so on in other ages.
> 
> Regardless of age group or your opinion, how many teams do you believe if given a choice to attend Dallas Cup versus LAG Cup, they would pick LAG Cup over Dallas Cup?


Red Bull Brasil is from the 4th division and Vitoria from the 2nd. Where are the Brazilian Corinthians, Santos, Sao Paulo, Flamengo, or Argentinian Boca and River? In only one age in Galaxy we have Porto, Manchester, Swansea, Mexican teams and MLS Academies other than Galaxy (In Dallas there are Dallas FC this, Dallas FC that, 4 Dallas teams on the same bracket playing vs AC Brea, Fullerton Rangers, Sport Consultants...come on. Today clubs and parents will play Dallas Cup because of the propaganda, like Surf Cup, not because of the quality of the tournament. But doesn't mean Dallas is better. Things are changing despite the propaganda, some of the best teams in the nation are playing in OC this weekend, not Dallas, especially on 04, 03 brackets.


----------



## str8baller

I wonder when tournaments will start getting Yelp Reviews.


----------



## mirage

will said:


> .....some of the best teams in the nation are playing in OC this weekend, not Dallas, especially on 04, 03 brackets.


Okay... We'll go with whatever you're saying.....


----------



## hattrick3

I thought this tournament was hosted by LA Galaxy...but it is hosted by LAG South Bay.. that explains why they couldn’t bring top teams in most age groups..


----------



## LASTMAN14

hattrick3 said:


> I thought this tournament was hosted by LA Galaxy...but it is hosted by LAG South Bay.. that explains why they couldn’t bring top teams in most age groups..


It is hosted by LAG but LAGSB tourney director is part of the group managing it.


----------



## mahrez

This is a small tournament /wo much draw or appeal for scouting.

Dallas and later  Man City cup is where you see the most action & competition at this time of year for the olders.

LAFC has a team in so for the youngers should be good for them


----------



## True love

will said:


> Red Bull Brasil is from the 4th division and Vitoria from the 2nd. Where are the Brazilian Corinthians, Santos, Sao Paulo, Flamengo, or Argentinian Boca and River? In only one age in Galaxy we have Porto, Manchester, Swansea, Mexican teams and MLS Academies other than Galaxy (In Dallas there are Dallas FC this, Dallas FC that, 4 Dallas teams on the same bracket playing vs AC Brea, Fullerton Rangers, Sport Consultants...come on. Today clubs and parents will play Dallas Cup because of the propaganda, like Surf Cup, not because of the quality of the tournament. But doesn't mean Dallas is better. Things are changing despite the propaganda, some of the best teams in the nation are playing in OC this weekend, not Dallas, especially on 04, 03 brackets.



                                     No bias here props to the Galaxy
I really agree on this one, if you love soccer you gotta love the 03 and 04 brackets. Some of the best top world class 03 and 04 clubs is playing wow wow, you can’t ask for anything better than that, i even thinks next year this Galaxy cup will be bigger and better, remember this is just the first year.


----------



## LASTMAN14

LASTMAN14 said:


> Update--LAG CUP
> 
> THE BOYS 2001 FLIGHT 1 AGE GROUP HAS BEEN FILLED.
> 
> IF INTERESTED CONTACT TIM SUMMIEL FOR DETAILS.
> 
> tsummiel@lagalaxy.com


A BOYS 2007 TEAM IS NEEDED.


----------



## ultimate20

Lost an 01 and an 07 days before starting. With minimal numbers to begin with. We’ll see


----------



## LASTMAN14

ultimate20 said:


> Lost an 01 and an 07 days before starting. With minimal numbers to begin with. We’ll see


01 spot was filled within an hour of posting.


----------



## True love

04 SCORE



FC PORTO  5-1 SAN DIEGO SURF 

MANCHESTER UNITED  1-2 REAL SO CAL 

SWANSEA CITY 0-4 LAFC

LA GALAXY 0-1 REAL SALT LAKE 

PATEADORES  1-2 SPORTING KANSAS CITY 

LAUFA  2-1 SANTA ROSA UNITED 



                                     03 SCORE

REAL SALT LAKE  2-0  FC GOLDEN STATE


TOLUCA FC 0-0 SPORTING KANSAS CITY


LA GALAXY  2-1 NOMADS 


M0NTREAL-NORN PUMAS 1-2 JUVENTUS SC


----------



## Box2Box

Should be an Lafc and Porto showdown in the finals for the 04 group.


----------



## True love

Box2Box said:


> Should be an Lafc and Porto showdown in the finals for the 04 group.


I think so too. LAFC is on fire,  send for the water truck, should be a good final.


----------



## GKDad65

I thought Surf would do much better in the 04's.  They seemed to have a strong group in the DA, but maybe that's the problem.
Well done for LAFC!


----------



## ferbert

LAUFA 4-3 over LAFC.


----------



## Box2Box

Laufa inserted their big forward and it changed the game. Nice win for laufa.


----------



## seuss

Box2Box said:


> Laufa inserted their big forward and it changed the game. Nice win for laufa.


Any idea why this game is not listed on the schedule? Would have been nice to go see.


----------



## hattrick3

seuss said:


> Any idea why this game is not listed on the schedule? Would have been nice to go see.


It was listed when I checked the schedule yesterday. I think the game was this morning. 

Looks like Galaxy U12 DA is playing Generation Adidas games this weekend....I wonder if it was the B team that played in the Galaxy Cup...


----------



## True love

Some shocker in the 03 brackets, LA Galaxy and Golden State playing for 3rd and 5th place. While Surf is in the final, wow,


----------



## PinoyBoy

Box2Box said:


> Laufa inserted their big forward and it changed the game. Nice win for laufa.


Looked like they inserted more than just a forward. Guest playets?


----------



## jpeter

LAUFA are like the MLS team killers, across age groups the smallest club manages to take down another high flying well  funded MLS team, how they manage this is a mystery.  

The Galaxy in there own tournament didn't seem to do well across ages; U12&14 only managed 1 Win in 6 games,  U15 did a bit better to play for 3rd consolidations but still you to wonder why these teams consistently seem to fade in the later part of the season and in tourneys where the competition is better?

Too much pressure or is  DA's not preparing these teams for higher level comp or what?  hard to understand why the best funded academy around with their  pick of players can't seem to do better,  U17's finished last in Group D in the Gen Addias cup also.  Cut and Burn time with some new recruits coming?  BK going to be pissed off I would bet.


----------



## True love

jpeter said:


> LAUFA are like the MLS team killers, across age groups the smallest club manages to take down another high flying well  funded MLS team, how they manage this is a mystery.
> 
> The Galaxy in there own tournament didn't seem to do well across ages; U12&14 only managed 1 Win in 6 games,  U15 did a bit better to play for 3rd consolidations but still you to wonder why these teams consistently seem to fade in the later part of the season and in tourneys where the competition is better?
> 
> Too much pressure or is  DA's not preparing these teams for higher level comp or what?  hard to understand why the best funded academy around with their  pick of players can't seem to do better,  U17's finished last in Group D in the Gen Addias cup also.  Cut and Burn time with some new recruits coming?  BK going to be pissed off I would bet.



LAUFA 04 did it again, blowout a next good MLS team, Real Salt Lake 6-2 and finish 3rd place in fronted of some of the world top 04 clubs. Are You kidding me, lol, that the smallest club. Congratulation LAUFA.  


SWANSEA CITY. TOP CLUB 

MANCHESTER UNITED.  TOP CLUB 

FC PORTO.   TOP CLUB

LA GALAXY. TOP CLUB

LAFC.  TOP CLUB

SPORTING KANSAS CITY.   TOP CLUB 

REAL SALT LAKE CITY. TOP CLUB




SAN DIEGO SURF.  BIG CLUB

PATEADORES.  BIG CLUB

REAL SO CAL.  BIG CLUB

SANTA ROSA UNITED. BIG CLUB




LAUFA.  SMALL CLUB


----------



## ferbert

LAUFA as any other club. We are all willing to teach, improve, develop the kids the best possible.  All of them achieve their goals differently based on their limitations.
LAFC is a marketing team, very good making propaganda, advertisings etc. At the end of the day lafc is a mls team, I guess they can do that. 
Lafc develop players?
Difficult question to be answered clearly. I don’t see coaches from said club improving players at their  weaker/down side. They rather looking to steal best players from other teams, having somebody else do their training job. This fact, makes a temporary good “teams”, never real. In my opinion. 
I hope more teams like laufa stop feeling under or not to good to compete and start playing at their best. That will bring stability and succees for all clubs and therefore our boys. 
Good for laufa to being broke the “unbreakable wall”. 
Let’s see how many players will be cut on lafc for this loss.


----------



## 3leches

I watched the LAUFA vs LAFC game and 2 goals were penalty kicks and forgot about the others.  LAUFA developing players is “pushing it” , they have the biggest revolving doors for players just like any other team. I’m not affiliated with any of the two clubs just a spectator of that game.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

ferbert said:


> LAUFA as any other club. We are all willing to teach, improve, develop the kids the best possible.  All of them achieve their goals differently based on their limitations.
> LAFC is a marketing team, very good making propaganda, advertisings etc. At the end of the day lafc is a mls team, I guess they can do that.
> Lafc develop players?
> Difficult question to be answered clearly. I don’t see coaches from said club improving players at their  weaker/down side. They rather looking to steal best players from other teams, having somebody else do their training job. This fact, makes a temporary good “teams”, never real. In my opinion.
> I hope more teams like laufa stop feeling under or not to good to compete and start playing at their best. That will bring stability and succees for all clubs and therefore our boys.
> Good for laufa to being broke the “unbreakable wall”.
> Let’s see how many players will be cut on lafc for this loss.


Let me begin by saying I wasn’t there first hand to see this game but from what I heard LAUFA was awarded two penalty kicks and they won by 1 goal vs LAFC. I wouldn’t say LAUFA exactly best the pants off of LAFC. I’ll wait till it’s posted on YouTube before I start saying that LAUFA is better than LAFC. This was only one game. I’m sure LAFC will beat the pants off of LAUFA 3 out of 4 but once again I wasn’t there. Just saying


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

And for LAFC being a marketing team.. get the heck out of here. Stupidest thing ever. Go watch their training.


----------



## Fishme1

PinoyBoy said:


> Looked like they inserted more than just a forward. Guest playets?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> jpeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> LAUFA are like the MLS team killers, across age groups the smallest club manages to take down another high flying well  funded MLS team, how they manage this is a mystery.
> 
> The Galaxy in there own tournament didn't seem to do well across ages; U12&14 only managed 1 Win in 6 games,  U15 did a bit better to play for 3rd consolidations but still you to wonder why these teams consistently seem to fade in the later part of the season and in tourneys where the competition is better?
> 
> Too much pressure or is  DA's not preparing these teams for higher level comp or what?  hard to understand why the best funded academy around with their  pick of players can't seem to do better,  U17's finished last in Group D in the Gen Addias cup also.  Cut and Burn time with some new recruits coming?  BK going to be pissed off I would bet.
Click to expand...




ferbert said:


> LAUFA as any other club. We are all willing to teach, improve, develop the kids the best possible.  All of them achieve their goals differently based on their limitations.
> LAFC is a marketing team, very good making propaganda, advertisings etc. At the end of the day lafc is a mls team, I guess they can do that.
> Lafc develop players?
> Difficult question to be answered clearly. I don’t see coaches from said club improving players at their  weaker/down side. They rather looking to steal best players from other teams, having somebody else do their training job. This fact, makes a temporary good “teams”, never real. In my opinion.
> I hope more teams like laufa stop feeling under or not to good to compete and start playing at their best. That will bring stability and succees for all clubs and therefore our boys.
> Good for laufa to being broke the “unbreakable wall”.
> Let’s see how many players will be cut on lafc for this loss.


LOL. You’re obviously a disgruntled parent who’s son was rejected from these clubs you so call are the best. However you forget to mention that LAUFA did bring loaner players and refused to use their complete DA squad in the tournament. Let’s take a look at how LAUFA does at the end of their season after all the drama within. Or perhaps you’d like to tell me how LAUFA was playing a kid named Fabio on their game vs Real Socal just a week before?? Fabio has been gone from the team and still appears to be playing on your roster? .... the boy using that jersey and name isn’t Fabio. Trust me I know them.


----------



## Fishme1

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Let me begin by saying I wasn’t there first hand to see this game but from what I heard LAUFA was awarded two penalty kicks and they won by 1 goal vs LAFC. I wouldn’t say LAUFA exactly best the pants off of LAFC. I’ll wait till it’s posted on YouTube before I start saying that LAUFA is better than LAFC. This was only one game. I’m sure LAFC will beat the pants off of LAUFA 3 out of 4 but once again I wasn’t there. Just saying


I was there. And you are correct. That’s exactly what happened. LAUFA got spanked their first season game vs LAFC 6-1 and lost the second game too. This was the first time LAUFA beat LAFC and they pretend as if they are on top of the World. I’d love to see that roster as LAUFA is known for their creative way of sneaking kids into their line up.


----------



## Fishme1

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> And for LAFC being a marketing team.. get the heck out of here. Stupidest thing ever. Go watch their training.


Perhaps we should take a look at LAUFA owners marketing. I believe you’ll find it interesting.


----------



## Fishme1

3leches said:


> I watched the LAUFA vs LAFC game and 2 goals were penalty kicks and forgot about the others.  LAUFA developing players is “pushing it” , they have the biggest revolving doors for players just like any other team. I’m not affiliated with any of the two clubs just a spectator of that game.


Two penalties and a keeper mistake. Only one was an actual goal, playing the usual kickball.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

ferbert said:


> LAUFA as any other club. We are all willing to teach, improve, develop the kids the best possible.  All of them achieve their goals differently based on their limitations.
> LAFC is a marketing team, very good making propaganda, advertisings etc. At the end of the day lafc is a mls team, I guess they can do that.
> Lafc develop players?
> Difficult question to be answered clearly. I don’t see coaches from said club improving players at their  weaker/down side. They rather looking to steal best players from other teams, having somebody else do their training job. This fact, makes a temporary good “teams”, never real. In my opinion.
> I hope more teams like laufa stop feeling under or not to good to compete and start playing at their best. That will bring stability and succees for all clubs and therefore our boys.
> Good for laufa to being broke the “unbreakable wall”.
> Let’s see how many players will be cut on lafc for this loss.





ferbert said:


> LAUFA as any other club. We are all willing to teach, improve, develop the kids the best possible.  All of them achieve their goals differently based on their limitations.
> LAFC is a marketing team, very good making propaganda, advertisings etc. At the end of the day lafc is a mls team, I guess they can do that.
> Lafc develop players?
> Difficult question to be answered clearly. I don’t see coaches from said club improving players at their  weaker/down side. They rather looking to steal best players from other teams, having somebody else do their training job. This fact, makes a temporary good “teams”, never real. In my opinion.
> I hope more teams like laufa stop feeling under or not to good to compete and start playing at their best. That will bring stability and succees for all clubs and therefore our boys.
> Good for laufa to being broke the “unbreakable wall”.
> Let’s see how many players will be cut on lafc for this loss.





Fishme1 said:


> Two penalties and a keeper mistake. Only one was an actual goal, playing the usual kickball.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

Oh dang ferbert just opened a can of worms


----------



## ferbert

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Oh dang ferbert just opened a can of worms


Lol! It’s amazing seeing how people release their tension consolating themselves with poor justifications, instead of recognize that not all the games will go on their favor and give credit to opponent teams. 
Enjoy it!!


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

ferbert said:


> Lol! It’s amazing seeing how people release their tension consolating themselves with poor justifications, instead of recognize that not all the games will go on their favor and give credit to opponent teams.
> Enjoy it!!


Ok ferbert..  LAUFA is great!!  They’re sooo good!! Yea!!  LAUFA won!!  They played so good!!  Did you see that play?  Look at that move!!  Wow!!  You go LAUFA!!  Congrats. You beat a giant on the block one time. I think you better look at all the scores and all the games across all the age brackets within LAFC’s academy before you start posting LAUFA beats LAFC. I would expect this from Surf who comes close, but LAUFA. Cmon really?  And I’m glad LAFC recruits players because that’s what real teams do..  the best teams have the best players which attarct the best players. You think if your son is a Neymar he wants to be on LAUFA or LAFC?  I’m guessing LAFC. But congrats LAUFA!! You did it!!  Good luck in your league games


----------



## True love

Neither one. I’m guessing Manchester City. Lol


----------



## xav10

True love said:


> Neither one. I’m guessing Manchester City. Lol


That’s the bottom line. Maybe a couple of players of national repute have ever been developed in So Cal.  Donovan? Gyasi Zardes, (who isn’t very good)?
As for international quality, we have developed exactly zero (not counting GKs).
So we should maybe stop bragging about these local teams until any of them can show development to international standards. That should be what we are discussing.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Ok ferbert..  LAUFA is great!!  They’re sooo good!! Yea!!  LAUFA won!!  They played so good!!  Did you see that play?  Look at that move!!  Wow!!  You go LAUFA!!  Congrats. You beat a giant on the block one time. I think you better look at all the scores and all the games across all the age brackets within LAFC’s academy before you start posting LAUFA beats LAFC. I would expect this from Surf who comes close, but LAUFA. Cmon really?  And I’m glad LAFC recruits players because that’s what real teams do..  the best teams have the best players which attarct the best players. You think if your son is a Neymar he wants to be on LAUFA or LAFC?  I’m guessing LAFC. But congrats LAUFA!! You did it!!  Good luck in your league games





xav10 said:


> That’s the bottom line. Maybe a couple of players of national repute have ever been developed in So Cal.  Donovan? Gyasi Zardes, (who isn’t very good)?
> As for international quality, we have developed exactly zero (not counting GKs).
> So we should maybe stop bragging about these local teams until any of them can show development to international standards. That should be what we are discussing.


I agree. But I also see youth academy players with potential and should be scouted to play on our national teams. The bottom line is we r scouting the wrong players. The wrong kids being selected. The smart kids being left to play with their existing club until they grow bigger. Dumb.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> I agree. But I also see youth academy players with potential and should be scouted to play on our national teams. The bottom line is we r scouting the wrong players. The wrong kids being selected. The smart kids being left to play with their existing club until they grow bigger. Dumb.


And Gysai Zardes is horrible..  shouldn’t even play MLS in my opinion


----------



## Fishme1

True love said:


> LAUFA 04 did it again, blowout a next good MLS team, Real Salt Lake 6-2 and finish 3rd place in fronted of some of the world top 04 clubs. Are You kidding me, lol, that the smallest club. Congratulation LAUFA.
> 
> 
> SWANSEA CITY. TOP CLUB
> 
> MANCHESTER UNITED.  TOP CLUB
> 
> FC PORTO.   TOP CLUB
> 
> LA GALAXY. TOP CLUB
> 
> LAFC.  TOP CLUB
> 
> SPORTING KANSAS CITY.   TOP CLUB
> 
> REAL SALT LAKE CITY. TOP CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAN DIEGO SURF.  BIG CLUB
> 
> PATEADORES.  BIG CLUB
> 
> REAL SO CAL.  BIG CLUB
> 
> SANTA ROSA UNITED. BIG CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUFA.  SMALL CLUB


Please tell me witch one of the top clubs did LAUFA blow out? 
They played Santa Rosa and barely won 3-2. Let me add they had a penalty shot in this game too. 

They played Porto and made a ridicule of themselves and LOST

They played LAFC and won by 1 goal. 

And you seem to be bragging that LAUFA is the strongest here.. Please.. .


----------



## will

True love said:


> Some shocker in the 03 brackets, LA Galaxy and Golden State playing for 3rd and 5th place. While Surf is in the final, wow,


L.A Galaxy had a terrible week, players with a lot of ego vs Surf, when they woke up was already 0-2 and their dominance did not end up in goals. Golden State suffered from injuries, played down to 10 men vs RSL on 2nd half, and had 2 players only for subs in all other games. Bad weekend for both.


----------



## True love

Fishme1 said:


> Please tell me witch one of the top clubs did LAUFA blow out?
> They played Santa Rosa and barely won 3-2. Let me add they had a penalty shot in this game too.
> 
> They played Porto and made a ridicule of themselves and LOST
> 
> They played LAFC and won by 1 goal.
> 
> And you seem to be bragging that LAUFA is the strongest here.. Please.. .





Stop take soccer so seriously, you going too fast, slow down and have some fun, in one of my post earlier on isn’t you the same one who give me a like? When I said LAFC was on fire. I’m not bragging about laufa 04, is not even my team, I’m not a bias person here, if a team is playing well i am going give props. And yes LAUFA did won today, 6-2 over real salt lake, the same real salt lake team who beat Manchester United 4-3 and la Galaxy 1-0.
Make me ask you a question. A when since you Shif over to LAFC.


----------



## True love

So why is always a big Excuse when a team loss a game
(1) Michael never play because he’s injury
(2) we played down to 10 men
(4) tony never show up on time, the coach bench him in the 1st half
(3 ) the next team got lucky an score Two Penalty kick
And it just continue on and on.


----------



## INFAMEE

Fishme1 said:


> Please tell me witch one of the top clubs did LAUFA blow out?
> They played Santa Rosa and barely won 3-2. Let me add they had a penalty shot in this game too.
> 
> They played Porto and made a ridicule of themselves and LOST
> 
> They played LAFC and won by 1 goal.
> 
> And you seem to be bragging that LAUFA is the strongest here.. Please.. .


Lol you write like a little kid.


----------



## ferbert

Fishme1 said:


> LOL. You’re obviously a disgruntled parent who’s son was rejected from these clubs you so call are the best. However you forget to mention that LAUFA did bring loaner players and refused to use their complete DA squad in the tournament. Let’s take a look at how LAUFA does at the end of their season after all the drama within. Or perhaps you’d like to tell me how LAUFA was playing a kid named Fabio on their game vs Real Socal just a week before?? Fabio has been gone from the team and still appears to be playing on your roster? .... the boy using that jersey and name isn’t Fabio. Trust me I know them.


I have to agree with you about the loaned players. They loaned (2) players from their 05 squad.


----------



## Fishme1

True love said:


> Stop take soccer so seriously, you going too fast, slow down and have some fun, in one of my post earlier on isn’t you the same one who give me a like? When I said LAFC was on fire. I’m not bragging about laufa 04, is not even my team, I’m not a bias person here, if a team is playing well i am going give props. And yes LAUFA did won today, 6-2 over real salt lake, the same real salt lake team who beat Manchester United 4-3 and la Galaxy 1-0.
> Make me ask you a question. A when since you Shif over to LAFC.


I gave you on like when you said LAFC was on fire bc if you look at their season they’ve only lost one game. 5 goals against. They are on . Manchester United brought their B team. Nobody said LAUFA was a bad team however you were boosting them as if they were kicking everyone butt.


----------



## Fishme1

INFAMEE said:


> Lol you write like a little kid.


Are we hurt and unable to respond?? The truth hurts


----------



## Fishme1

ferbert said:


> I have to agree with you about the loaned players. They loaned (2) players from their 05 squad.


Of course. You had an 05. And he was a defender. But the others aren’t even in your USSDA roster.


----------



## Fishme1

True love said:


> So why is always a big Excuse when a team loss a game
> (1) Michael never play because he’s injury
> (2) we played down to 10 men
> (4) tony never show up on time, the coach bench him in the 1st half
> (3 ) the next team got lucky an score Two Penalty kick
> And it just continue on and on.


It’s never an excuse. Please point out any comment from a Galaxy parent or an LAFC parent claiming they are above everyone. Taking teams out. Yet LAUFA wins a game and you want to write as if they won the World Cup. Typical ignorance.


----------



## ferbert

Fishme1 said:


> Of course. You had an 05. And he was a defender. But the others aren’t even in your USSDA roster.


For the respect that everyone deserves. I'll stay quiet on your arguments or disagreements. 
Enjoy your losses as your wins! GO LAFC


----------



## PIRLO

GKDad65 said:


> I thought Surf would do much better in the 04's.  They seemed to have a strong group in the DA, but maybe that's the problem.
> Well done for LAFC!


Surf lost badly and deservedly so to Porto who are the gold standard!!Shouldnt have lost to Sporting KC.And then smacked Pats 5-0 and Man Utd 5-1.So did fine.We shall See this weekend when LAFC  come into town!


----------



## Box2Box

PIRLO said:


> Surf lost badly and deservedly so to Porto who are the gold standard!!Shouldnt have lost to Sporting KC.And then smacked Pats 5-0 and Man Utd 5-1.So did fine.We shall See this weekend when LAFC  come into town!


I can see lafc 05 suffering their first loss this weekend. Surf 05 will be ready and motivated .


----------



## Fishme1

PIRLO said:


> Surf lost badly and deservedly so to Porto who are the gold standard!!Shouldnt have lost to Sporting KC.And then smacked Pats 5-0 and Man Utd 5-1.So did fine.We shall See this weekend when LAFC  come into town!


LAFC vs Surf on both 05’s and 04’s should be a good game ! Good luck to both ..


----------



## GKDad65

PIRLO said:


> Surf lost badly and deservedly so to Porto who are the gold standard!!Shouldnt have lost to Sporting KC.And then smacked Pats 5-0 and Man Utd 5-1.So did fine.We shall See this weekend when LAFC  come into town!


Okay, they lost to the two top teams and won against the two bottom teams that equals mediocrity.
This weekend should be a good show.


----------



## ferbert

GKDad65 said:


> Okay, they lost to the two top teams and won against the two bottom teams that equals mediocrity.
> This weekend should be a good show.


Will all lafc fans be like this guy?  encapsulated inside a small smoke bubble
 What a ghetto!


----------



## Advantage

LAFC 
Should  always be winning 
And if they are not there is a problem
And if a team like Nomads or Laufa,GS,
Any p2p DA beats them. They should feel
Like they won something big. After all
They have all the resources available.
Other clubs not so much with a a few exceptions. They have done an amazing job at recruiting,but parents should not be thumping their chest because when their kid gets cut from LAFC or Galaxy 
They always go back to the team that they talked shit about. Seen it done many times
And all your comments don't help your players either


----------



## SoccerisFun

Advantage said:


> LAFC
> Should  always be winning
> And if they are not there is a problem
> And if a team like Nomads or Laufa,GS,
> Any p2p DA beats them. They should feel
> Like they won something big. After all
> They have all the resources available.
> Other clubs not so much with a a few exceptions. They have done an amazing job at recruiting,but parents should not be thumping their chest because when their kid gets cut from LAFC or Galaxy
> They always go back to the team that they talked shit about. Seen it done many times
> And all your comments don't help your players either


Except the teams you referenced, GS & LAUFA, are not P2P teams either.  As far as I know they are funded too.  Now if Nomads wins, against ANYONE, then they should feel like they “won something big.” LOL!


----------



## Fishme1

SoccerisFun said:


> Except the teams you referenced, GS & LAUFA, are not P2P teams either.  As far as I know they are funded too.  Now if Nomads wins, against ANYONE, then they should feel like they “won something big.” LOL!


ABSOLUTELY!!!


----------



## rizzle

Fishme1 said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!!


Oopsies


----------

